# Weather Service For Ski Resorts, Ski Travelers, and Vice Versa



## dlsaurer (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,
We would like to share with all you skiing folks, a weather service that is not only impressive, but accurate and quite dependable when it comes to planning your vacation, skiing business, or ski sloping business around mother nature

www.dakotaweatherconsultants.com

They have an excellent, well explained blog along with a lot of other impressive weather products to help out with everything you can imagine to stay ahead of the weather.  If your interested, you can get in touch with us by visiting the Dakota Weather Consultants Website.  We will be honored to work with you and help make your skiing business or vacation a big success. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

That okay but I will stay with Winnchill and snowforecast.com. he is predicting has been huge in helping have great snow when I skiied in the past.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

^This. A contributing member of the site that also knows weather and is generally awesome. Vs. SPAM.


----------

